# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeiffer

## marijn

Mja, als ik al die verhalen lees op internet over pfeiffer heb ik echt zoiets van..kut, weetje..het lijkt gewoon verdacht veel op wat ik nu meemaak.
Ik voel me nu ongeveer 2 weken erg vermoeid, elke dag als ik uit bed kom heb ik een rauwe keel en dan ben ik (uiterraard) vreselijk moe. Ik ben nog niet naar de dokter geweest om bloed te laten prikken of wat dan ook. Eigenlijk heb ik daar eerlijk gezegt niet eens behoefte want dan weet ik waarschijnlijk dat ik het dus wel heb. Zoals ik al zei ik heb constant een pijnlijke keel, lichtelijk hoofdpijn, erg moe ik trek het smiddags om 3 uur bijna niet meer en ik vind dat ik minder eet. Hoewel dit laatste opzich niet zo&#39;n probleem is natuurluk vind ik die andere dingen toch wel vervelend. Ik vroeg me dus eigenlijk wel af, is dit wel pfeiffer? ik heb de laatste weken veel over me heen gekregen waar ik erg mee zat weetje, daarom twijfel ik. Misschien is dit wel een soort stress ofzo. Wellicht weet iemand hier een antwoord op, zoja kan dit zo snel mogenlijk gegeven worden?  :Smile:  toch bedankt &#33;  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

het kan Pfeifer zijn, het kan een reactie op een stressvolle tijd zijn,het kan ook iets anders zijn, zoals bloedarmoede bv.
Toch verstandig om even naar je huisarts te gaan.

----------

